# LostFilm : kesako ?



## DG33 (24 Juin 2011)

Qui parle le Russe couramment et peut nous dire ce qu'est cette app LostFilm qui est en versio 1.0, qui caracole dans le top des app gratuites et qui n'a pas de commentaire ?


----------



## arbaot (24 Juin 2011)

http://translate.google.com/transla...2&eotf=1&sl=ru&tl=fr&u=http://lf.1extreme.ru/


----------

